# Herbs?



## Amelia66 (Jun 12, 2010)

ok so i read somewhere that herbs are good for mice as they help with digestion. I was wondering if this was true, and if so which herbs mice can have


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

Typically one would only introduce herbal supplements to an animal's diet if there's a problem. The nature of the problem would dictate which herbal supplements to use.


----------

